# Observing a church-wide fast



## larryjf (Jan 19, 2007)

The PCA BCO chapter 62 speaks of observing fasts. What would be some reasons that a church would declare a fast?


----------



## BJClark (Jan 19, 2007)

larryjf;



> The PCA BCO chapter 62 speaks of observing fasts. What would be some reasons that a church would declare a fast?



Things that pop into my mind right off:

1. when looking for a new pastor 

2. when considering a building project.

3. before going on a Missions trip or choosing a missionary to support

4. When the Pastor/Elder is going to the GA meeting...and there is a serious need looking at being discussed.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)

We had a congregational fast in November prior to the elections concerning a moral issue that was up for a referendum in our state. Our pastor preached on this subject at the time. 

The Westminster Directory of Public Worship addresses this subject as well. 



> Concerning Publick Solemn Fasting.
> 
> WHEN some great and notable judgments are either inflicted upon a people, or apparently imminent, or by some extraordinary provocations notoriously deserved; as also when some special blessing is to be sought and obtained, publick solemn fasting (which is to continue the whole day) is a duty that God expecteth from that nation or people.
> 
> ...



I've also been reading Thomas M'Crie the Elder's _Lectures on Esther_ lately which addresses this subject. 

See also this thread and this.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)

Archibald Hall, _Gospel Worship_, Vol. II, Chapter 12, _Of Religious Fasts_, pp. 63, 72-74:



> 3. Fasting is a duty that may and should be performed, when there is a call to it, either—by individual persons in secret, of which we have many examples on record, as of David, 2 Sam 12:16; of Anna, Luke 2:36-37; of Daniel, Dan 10:2-3; of Cornelius, Acts 10:30; and of several others and our Lord gives particular directions concerning such fasts, Matt 6:16-18: or—by families, as is plain from Zech 12:12-14: or—by societies, whether they be larger or smaller; for there is the same reason for this duty in these societies, that there is in a family: and we find examples of the observation of it accordingly, both under the Old Testament, Exod 32:4 and under the New, 1 Cor 5:2 compared with 2 Cor 7:7.
> ...
> SECTION 4
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)

Fisher's Catechism:



> Q. 50.26. Is religious fasting an occasional or a stated duty?
> 
> A. It is merely occasional and extraordinary, to be observed as the call of Providence may require and direct.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2007)

Our synod (ARP-North America) from time to time has called for a Synod wide day of prayer and fasting. My sense is that they are observed by most congregations.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

John Brown of Haddington, _Questions and Answers on the Shorter Catechism_, p. 212:



> Q. When are we called to fasting? -- A. When we have fallen into some great sin, when some judgment is inflicted or threatened, or some great mercy to ourselves or others very much needed, Joel ii. Ezra ix.x.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2007)

Alexander McLeod, _The Ecclesiastical Catechism; Being a Series of Questions, Relative to the Christian Church, Stated and Answered, With the Scripture Proofs_:



> 159. When are we called upon in Divine Providence, to sanctify a day for public fasting?
> 
> The scriptures authorize congregations, churches, and nations, to observe fast days, when we are in God’s providence threatened with judgments [a]: when we would sympathize with those who are in distress *: when unusual cases occur, which require special application for divine direction [c]: when the body of sin requires extraordinary mortification [d]: when we would recover a sense of peace with God [e]: and when we seek for more intimate communion with him [f].
> 
> [a] Joel 1.14, 15. "Sanctify ye a fast—and cry unto the Lord, Alas! for the day—as a destruction from the Almighty, shall it come."  Neh. 1. 3, 4. "And they said unto me, the remnant that are left—are in great affliction and reproach—and it came to pass, when I heard these words, that—I fasted." [c] Ezra 8. 21. "Then I proclaimed a fast there at the river Ahava, that we might afflict ourselves before our God, to seek of him a right way for us, and for our little ones, and for all our substance." [d] Mark 9. 29. "This kind can come forth by nothing but by prayer and fasting." [e] Acts 10. 30. "And Cornelius said, four days ago I was fasting—and behold, a man stood before me in bright clothing—verse 31. And said, Cornelius, thy prayer is heard." [f] Mat. 6. 18. "And thy Father which seeth in secret, shall reward thee openly." *


----------



## Herald (Mar 7, 2007)

*Matthew 6:16-18 * 16 "And whenever you fast, do not put on a gloomy face as the hypocrites do, for they neglect their appearance in order to be seen fasting by men. Truly I say to you, they have their reward in full. 17 "But you, when you fast, anoint your head, and wash your face 18 so that you may not be seen fasting by men, but by your Father who is in secret; and your Father who sees in secret will repay you."

This past Lord's Day I was asked by a member of our fellowship my opinion on church-wide fasting. I told her that I did not believe mandatory fasting was correct, although I had no problem with a church suggesting that individuals consider fasting if an issue warranted such action. I don't think that is far off the mark with what some of you brothers have been saying. I would not feel comfortable commanding that the church fast, although I would have no problem strongly suggesting that they fast. On the surface this passage seems to indicate that fasting is personal matter between the person fasting and the Lord. Thoughts?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> If a church set a fast day every year and urged people to celebrate it, then what difference is that with setting a day to remember Christ's resurrection (easter) or Christ's birth (Christmas)? Should we celebrate it and set it apart or not?



There is a great difference between annual fasts, such as Lent, and occasional fast days called by Divine Providence.

Alexander McLeod again:



> 142. Is there any day under the New Testament dispensation holy, except the Lord’s day?
> 
> The Old Testament church had fasts and festivals of divine appointment, which days were observed as sabbaths [a], and these are all done away in Christ *; when Providence calls for fasting or thanksgiving, the duty requires time sufficient for the discharge of it [c]; but there is no day holy, in its periodical returns, except the Lord’s day [d].
> 
> ...


----------

